# Spokane Gatherings?



## PurplHeartGoat (Mar 24, 2011)

Any Spokane GTO owners planning any meets or anything? The Auto Boat Speed Show is this weekend.Anyone going? Seen through google search that Spokane had a Pontiac Club, anyone a member?


----------



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey bro, I am from Moscw, Id about an hour and a half away from Spokane. Not a memebr of the pontiac club but know a guy who is, we are currently trying to start our own classis car club down this way. You from the spokane area?


----------



## Todd J Sullivan (Jul 25, 2016)

Old thread, but is there any Pontiac Clubs in Spokane. Restoring my Custom S.
Thanks!


----------



## IBMGTO (Oct 30, 2007)

Inland Northwest Pontiac Car Club.
They meet the first or second Wednesday(sorry can't remember which) of every month at the Dairy Queen on east Trent and Argonne.


----------

